# [2010] Home Depot bathroom remodel nightmare- what would you do?



## glenn1000 (Feb 11, 2010)

We remodeled our small master bathroom last summer and used Home Depot in Concord, CA to design and carry out the job. We thought that our friends had used them but later found out that they had only used the design portion and had hired their own contractor. As it turns out, Home Depot subcontracts to local contractors and we had a terrible experience with our contractor. Our written contract is only with Home Depot. Months later, we are still trying to get recourse but seem to have run up against a solid wall and would be very appreciative of TUGGER advice.

Our contractor did not seem to be organized and the leader of our crew was on his first job for this contractor. He was odd, full of himself and would make strange requests, like asking for cash on the side when we had a contract with a major company. He was fired during the job, leaving nobody in charge. The Home Depot "supervisor" did not return calls and did not do much of anything during the project. The warming pad that was supposed to go under the entire bathroom floor was never ordered and an inexpensive wire kit was used instead. Since there was not enough wire they progressively put the wire strands further apart so the effect is that warming lessens dramatically as you walk across the bathroom. Also, they poured ten bags of cement on our bathroom floor to supposedly make it more level, though it seemed level to begin with. This raised the level of the floor so now we have to step up to the bathroom. Multiple issues arose- tiling was poorly done and had to be redone and is still not really even. Instead of 3-4 weeks total they took 14 weeks on the project even though they had complete access to our home. People would come and go randomly. We never knew who would show up and whoever did show up had not spoken to anyone about what needed to be done so it was cobbled together on a daily basis. My wife ended up acting as the general contractor in essence, having to coordinate this mess while Home Depot and the general contractor had minimal interest in the project and did not help expedite anything.

In the end, there were clearly multiple issues but we did not want these contractors in our house any longer. We wrote to Home Depot to explain the entire situation and ask for consideration on the balance due. We were asked to come to a meeting at Home Depot with a manager and the contractor. At this meeting, in addition to the manager and contractor, Home Depot had two other employees present, one taking notes on the meeting. This meeting was unreal- the manager acted like he was a judge and, rather than an apology, he accused us of owning an additional $3000 for change orders. We never agreed to or signed any change orders so this was a shocker, plus it was months later. We were told that we were difficult customers (both my wife and I are professionals and have never had such an experience before in sixteen years in our current home). He said that Home Depot would be willing, as compensation, to waive the additional $3000 for our change order. We never had any such balance so the whole thing seemed nuts. Then this manager, who we had never met or spoken to before, said that he had made his final "adjudication" and that was it. It was a real kangaroo court scene with the other Home Depot employees nodding in agreement. I asked for a copy of the notes since I had explained everything to them and the responses from Home Depot seemed absurd, but the manager refused to let me make a copy of the notes. He said that he would review the notes and have them sent to me. This was never done.

This episode made us even more upset. We spoke and wrote a letter to Home Depot customer service in Atlanta. As it turns out, customer service routes complaints back to the store where they originated. Nobody looked over the records we had sent other than the same crew we dealt with originally. I also e-mailed this information to the CEO of Home Depot after finding his e-mail address online but never heard back. I called Atlanta customer service to follow up and asked to speak to someone with authority. I received a voice message from the local manager we had met with...

I am at a loss as to how to escalate this as I keep getting directed back to the local Home Depot that has been an absolute nightmare from beginning to end. I feel fairly certain that this is their standard method of operations and that they are trying to make it very hard for us to get a price reduction. We have documented all that has occurred and they have it all in writing. What would you do at this point in our position? Is a lawsuit necessary to gain attention or is there a better way to get someone to take notice? We feel like we are practically being forced to either give up or take an aggressive route.

We would appreciate some good TUG advice.


----------



## drivable (Feb 11, 2010)

glenn1000 said:


> We remodeled our small master bathroom last summer and used Home Depot in Concord, CA to design and carry out the job. We thought that our friends had used them but later found out that they had only used the design portion and had hired their own contractor. As it turns out, Home Depot subcontracts to local contractors and we had a terrible experience with our contractor. Our written contract is only with Home Depot. Months later, we are still trying to get recourse but seem to have run up against a solid wall and would be very appreciative of TUGGER advice.
> 
> Our contractor did not seem to be organized and the leader of our crew was on his first job for this contractor. He was odd, full of himself and would make strange requests, like asking for cash on the side when we had a contract with a major company. He was fired during the job, leaving nobody in charge. The Home Depot "supervisor" did not return calls and did not do much of anything during the project. The warming pad that was supposed to go under the entire bathroom floor was never ordered and an inexpensive wire kit was used instead. Since there was not enough wire they progressively put the wire strands further apart so the effect is that warming lessens dramatically as you walk across the bathroom. Also, they poured ten bags of cement on our bathroom floor to supposedly make it more level, though it seemed level to begin with. This raised the level of the floor so now we have to step up to the bathroom. Multiple issues arose- tiling was poorly done and had to be redone and is still not really even. Instead of 3-4 weeks total they took 14 weeks on the project even though they had complete access to our home. People would come and go randomly. We never knew who would show up and whoever did show up had not spoken to anyone about what needed to be done so it was cobbled together on a daily basis. My wife ended up acting as the general contractor in essence, having to coordinate this mess while Home Depot and the general contractor had minimal interest in the project and did not help expedite anything.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is why we have to have lawyers, or you could try to do it yourself in small claims court.

My spouse wanted a granite counter top and found granite she liked at Expo, the high end Home Depot.  I had computer generated kitchen drawings so there was no question as to size for estimations and I put 25% down.  Then their subcontractor came to the condo and did their estimate.... their estimate was for 50% more granite and on top of that they charged for a 'template' and an elevator charge.  Come on, didn't they know from the start there needed to be a template?  Although my condo is on the third floor it is ground level with access through sliding doors on the patio, no steps anywhere.  I canceled and requested my deposit be returned, which worked.  I then found a local store/contractor who did my job for half the original Expo estimate.  I will never again trust them and their subs.


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 11, 2010)

I would agree that it is probably time to get an attorney. From your description, this seems to be out of reach of small claims which most states have some sort of limit on the amount you get sue for. In Connecticut its $5000.  Seems like you did everything you could do to resolve this situation by yourself.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 11, 2010)

We were going to use Home Depot Expo for a bathroom remodel a few years back.  As their estimate kept going up, up, up, we ended up backing out.  They could never explain to us why the labor costs were so high.  Sounds like it's a good idea we didn't use them.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 11, 2010)

Did you pay them other than an amount, usually about 1/2, for materials? If they have your money, it's more difficult to get satisfaction.

Demand another meeting with the contractor, store manager and your attorney along with yourselves. Record it.

Get bid(s) from other reputable contractors to correct the shoddy work and present it to HD. Use other contractors' opinion of shoddy work, not your own.

Sue 'em to repair their work or to pay for it to be done properly. If, for instance, the original bid called for the heating pad, and it wasn't installed, there's a breach of contract. 

Good Luck, it won't be easy, but they have lots of money and a reputation to protect. Unfortunately they have lots of lawyers too. Worst case, get the 'consumer advocate' from the local newspaper or TV station involved.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Lets Get Going (Feb 11, 2010)

*Similar Problem*

I had a similar problem with Lowes.  We had horrible issues with the hardwood floors they installed for us.  We tried addressing the issues with the store directly, with their headquarters, with anyone in the Lowes organization we could think of.  One of the "customer service" ladies at Lowes told us straight out, that if we weren't happy we should get an attorney.  So we did.  Worked like a charm!  Didn't even have to go to court.  He wrote them a letter stating the problem, outlining our efforts to resolve the issues, and the "who cares" attitude by their employees.  They ended up paying for the complete removal and replacement of the hardwood floors by an independent contractor of my choice.  It ended up costing them three times what we originally paid for the flooring - seriously, three times the amount!  The attorney's fees were minimal compared to the amount of compensation and satisfaction we received.  It was such a relief to have an attorney deal with them and get results.  Worth every penny!  

It's a shame we had to go this route, but we tried many, many times to have them offer a solution.  All they had to do was listen to us and stand by their products and installation.

When they say "Installation guaranteed" they do not mean the quality, only that it will be installed.

Good luck with Home Depot, I believe an attorney is your best and least stressful option.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Feb 11, 2010)

*Excellent Advise!*



Passepartout said:


> Did you pay them other than an amount, usually about 1/2, for materials? If they have your money, it's more difficult to get satisfaction.
> 
> Demand another meeting with the contractor, store manager and your attorney along with yourselves. Record it.
> 
> ...



Excellent advise!  Don't do anything more, just call an attorney.  It works.


----------



## BevL (Feb 11, 2010)

They are stonewalling hoping you give up and go away.  I would expect a demand letter might get a response.  At least you should be moved up the food chain to corporate rather than the local store.

All you're asking for is a reduction in what they charged?  Personally, I'd be looking at having the damage they caused fixed - who wants a step up into their bathroom, that's just stupid - and at a minimum, things put back to how they were, more or less, so you can just start over once you get their money back.  But that's just me.


----------



## dwsupt (Feb 11, 2010)

*Try the Better Business Bureau first*

The first time I used them I thought I was wasting my time. I still to this day, some twenty years later, do not understand the hold they have on businesses. Everytime (2) I have lodged a complaint someone has tried to make it right in a very short time. Give it a try, its free and you can still sue if it doesn't work.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Passepartout said:


> Did you pay them other than an amount, usually about 1/2, for materials? If they have your money, it's more difficult to get satisfaction.



Home Depot had a promotion going so we have a year to pay with no interest. We paid for some things along the way but about 75% is still outstanding and due in May.

As much as we'd like it to all be done right, we are tired of having workers in and out and were only asking for a modest (~15% of the total due) price reduction rather than the cost of redoing the floor. If we are forced to sue I imagine it will be for the amount necessary to do it properly. 

I appreciate the advice!


----------



## catwgirl (Feb 11, 2010)

I would also put in a complaint with the Contractors State Licensing Board.

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Consumers/FilingAComplaint/


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 11, 2010)

catwgirl said:


> I would also put in a complaint with the Contractors State Licensing Board.
> 
> http://www.cslb.ca.gov/Consumers/FilingAComplaint/



Yes - this needs to be very high on your list of activities.

You also need to look at your contract carefully and be sure that you are following all of the dispute resolution procedures and be aware of any provisions in which rights you might have under the contract are waived.

You probably also should have some consultation with an attorney. I would contact the CoCo County Bar Association to take advantage of their low-cost lawyer consultation service.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Feb 11, 2010)

We had a problem with Home Depot on a much smaller scale.  We went to them for custom interior doors and installation.  The installer (contractor) came out and did the measurements, etc.  4 weeks later, the doors came in and we scheduled the install.  The day of the install, I am told that the doors were ordered incorrectly so they need to re-order.  It took them two weeks of back and forth between Home Depot and the contractor to figure out how to fix the order.  They would have never figured it out on their own, so I had to get involved.  I first discussed with the Windows/Doors manager, then the On-Duty Manager, then the Store Manager, then the Regional Contracting Manager (I think that was what he was called).  I was also getting nowhere until I spoke with the last guy, who told me he would have a resolution to the problem within 24 hours.  He would either get the original contractor to figure it out or he would get a new contractor to my house the next day to start over.

After another 4 weeks to get the doors, the original contractor came out to install the doors.  Everything went fine, except he would not install the trim, which is part of the deal.  He didn't have a good reason why, just that he would not do it.  He cut it to size and left it for me.  Not a big deal for me to do, but I paid for it.

In the end, I spoke to the store manager again.  She would not discuss any financial resolution to me until the job was done.  We went over the whole story again, and I ended up getting enough money back to cover 2 of the 3 custom doors.  I was satisfied with that.

Hope that helps in some way.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 11, 2010)

I dealt with a Home Depot contractor regarding my solar installation. As I was not using their 1 year free financing, the contractorseem to eliminate HD from the contract and I assume, a referral fee/

Two years later, a very PIA friend decide he wanted solar and when he asked, I told him I had use HD. So off he went to HD in-store seminar and was so impressed with the presentator.  I asked a couple of questions of my friend and based on the "funny" answers, decided I needed to go and listen to the HD presentation (self-protection from years of future grief from my PIA friend).  IDIOT was the only descriptive term that comes to mind and totally wrong on almost all his facts - enough that I complained to the store manager as I am a regular contractor/customer. It took my very PIA friend more than 9 months to get his deposit back - complete with calls & letters to Atlanta - they even tried to charge him for the "installed" solar system, as they claimed it was installed. Never did any worker or equipment come to his house and HD & contractor wanted their $30,000 balance. Nor did the state ever approved contractor's designs or was a building permit issued.

DO NOT ACCEPT LESS THAN A TOTAL REDO of your bad bathroom by your competant contractor. HIRE A LAWYER.

Again, this is just my personal experience.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 11, 2010)

Of course, the civilized thing is to sue the bastards.
But is it any wonder that someone might "go postal" on these people.


----------



## IngridN (Feb 11, 2010)

We were thinking of using Home Depot and their contractor for some work. After talking to a number of people, decided against it. Basically, the message we got is that the contractors Home Depot as well as Lowe's use, leave a lot to be desired. If using Home Depot's products, the recommendation we received was to hire *your own* contractor. In fact, I recently read this in some magazine or other, probably Consumers Reports.

A few years ago I wanted to hire one of Expo's designers. After discussions over the phone on what I was looking for she came out with some samples. She totally missed the mark and I couldn't get rid of her fast enough. I'm glad it only cost me a $100 consultation fee. I went with another company.

I agree with the others posters that you should see an attorney. And frankly, I would insist they do the work they were contracted to do and do it right. 

Ingrid


----------



## pjrose (Feb 11, 2010)

glenn1000 said:


> Home Depot had a promotion going so we have a year to pay with no interest. We paid for some things along the way but about 75% is still outstanding and due in May.
> 
> *As much as we'd like it to all be done right, we are tired of having workers in and out and were only asking for a modest (~15% of the total due) price reduction rather than the cost of redoing the floor. If we are forced to sue I imagine it will be for the amount necessary to do it properly.
> *
> I appreciate the advice!



I understand, but try to gather the energy to INSIST that it be done right. Do NOT let them beat you down any more.  

Do NOT ask for just 15% back.  No way.  IF I was going to ask for a percent off, it would be far more - 50 sounds like a starting point.

Nothing will do other than what you ordered and what they agreed on - including the proper heating system underneath.  Yes it'll be a bit of a hassle having more workmen in your house, but competent ones will schedule properly and won't take forever as the others did.  In the long run, you'll be happy you did.

It's not just your floor now, it also could affect the sale of your house - a weird floor might turn off a few buyers in the future.  

Now that it's clear you have 75% outstanding, you have a bit more power on your side.  Call an attorney and let him/her deal with it.


----------



## BSQ (Feb 11, 2010)

I do know (from experience) the State of California contractors board does look into complaint against the licensed contractors. So I too recommend filing a complaint with them.  I'd also put one in with the BBB.

Since you seem to be in an endless loop with home depot, if you have the energy, here's the general retail chain of command from bottom to top:

store manager - no response go to next level.
district manager - no response go to next level.
regional manager - no response go to corporate customer relations


sometimes it takes a few calls to get to the right person, but I have been known to approach it with a little white lie. "I had excellent customer service and I want to let the manager's boss know.  Is there an address I can send a letter to?"

edit: i don't work for HD, but my entire career has been in corporate retail environments.  There's always a customer survey department ... that's where you're complaint will be taken seriously.  You may want to go to a neighboring HD store to get district or regional information.


----------



## hvacrsteve (Feb 11, 2010)

*Hire a construction lawyer*

Hey Glenn, 
Sorry to here about this, but
I would hire a construction lawyer!
They understand the remedies the best!
I had one contractor that sued me over my not paying 100%,
we have since turned it around, he dropped his case and now I am suing him!
I just wanted to walk away, I was happy walking, he wasn't, now he wishes he had of!
After hiring two experts I realized the contractor had really taken advantage of me, now its going to cost him!
Who would have figured!


----------



## Ken555 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with others to hire an expert. We've done that for a condo association several times... it is simply a huge assistance to have a third-party expert on your side independently evaluating the situation and recommending an appropriate remedy. On one occasion our expert appeared as part of an arbitration, and the judge understood it wasn't just our uninformed opinion stating the contractor goofed, but an independent recognized expert. Your attorney should be able to recommend someone to you to interview for this task.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

pjrose said:


> ...
> It's not just your floor now, it also could affect the sale of your house - a weird floor *might turn off a few buyers in the future. *
> 
> ... Call an attorney and let him/her deal with it.


 
Those are my thoughts, exactly.  Not fixing the problem will affect the future sale of your home.


----------



## glenn1000 (Feb 13, 2010)

I really appreciate all the good (and consistent) advice. I contacted a construction attorney today and will have him review our documents next week. Though we hate this kind of approach, it seems we are left with little choice. Truth is, we should have chosen our own contractor to begin with which would almost certainly have averted this mess. Will update the thread when there is more to add. Thanks again!


----------



## 1950bing (Feb 13, 2010)

Did you check out any of the little guys? Lots of them have been doing work for 100 years or more.
Big boxes only want your money and care about you very little.


----------



## Wonka (Feb 13, 2010)

glenn1000 said:


> Home Depot had a promotion going so we have a year to pay with no interest. We paid for some things along the way but about 75% is still outstanding and due in May.
> 
> As much as we'd like it to all be done right, we are tired of having workers in and out and were only asking for a modest (~15% of the total due) price reduction rather than the cost of redoing the floor. If we are forced to sue I imagine it will be for the amount necessary to do it properly.
> 
> I appreciate the advice!



Uh oh...be very careful, and see a lawyer soon.  In most of these promotions there's a clause that if you miss the payment date (even by one day), the interest starts from the beginning and some ridiculous interest rate.  And, don't wait for the bill...you won't get one.

In one of our home moves, we ordered furniture with shorter terms (I think 6-months, or so).  It arrived damaged, and had to be replaced.  So, I thought the date would be when the furniture arrived in good shape.  I didn't receive a billing statement.  A couple of days after the 6-months expired, I got a bill adding 28% or more interest.  I called them and they agreed to settle but placed a note in my credit file, that stayed there seemingly forever...no creditors, however, seemed to be bothered by the note but it was annoying.

In your situation, without a lawyer, they might try to pull the same thing.  I would look carefully at your agreement, and make sure you've covered that aspect before the contract terms expire.


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 1, 2010)

*Update*

We had our construction attorney send a formal letter to Home Depot a few weeks ago. It went to the local store, corporate offices as well as the manager we dealt with and requested a response within five days. The response: no response at all. It did not really surprise me but is certainly disappointing. Given legal costs our attorney felt that filing a small claims case for $7500 was the best option. That would cover most of the cost to redo the floor. Meanwhile we have to (and will) pay our Home Depot bill in full within a month to avoid interest charges.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  I hope this all works out in  your favor.  I think it is so arrogant of big stores to ignore people.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 21, 2017)

Alice Franklin said:


> Great advice!


Note, this Home Depot Dispute is from 7 years ago.

Wonder if thhey ever got satisfaction?

Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 21, 2017)

Pay your monthly bill with a credit card and then notify the credit card company about the problem and the lack of your satisfaction from HD. That is my suggestion this will get some body attention.

This thread is seven (7) years old (Feb 11, 2010).


----------

